# 3d Wooden Star Patterns?



## tburks (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm interested in building some three dimensional 5 point wooden stars. Has anyone seen patterns or layout instructions for these?


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.northpolechristmas.com/starshape.html These are free patterns you can print out. But if you are looking to buy a pattern try this one http://www.sherwoodonline.com/items.asp?cid=8&sid=32


----------



## bfairok (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking for a pattern to make 3 D wooden barn star. Looks fairly complicated, but with right directions I'm sure I can do it. Any directions to a good web site would be greatly appreciated. Here in California, folks just don't seem to be into a nice star on their homes like back East. I'd like to change that.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Try this Blog here on LJ's.

I've made about a half dozen of them and given them to friends around here.


----------



## Aggie69 (Dec 3, 2012)

Strange you should ask. I'd been wanting to make some 3D wooden stars also, but could only find a few posts on the subject. Each of those posts dealt with one particular size, not stars in general. Dusting off my old high school trig and geometry I created an Excel program that calculates the cut dimensions, cut angles, and bevel angles for ANY 3D star from 3 to 8 points using only 3 user supplied variables. I wanted to make the file available on this website, but they don't have a way of doing that. If you're interested, email me and I'll email you a copy back.


----------



## bfairok (Dec 3, 2012)

Aggie69 I would be interested in receiving your Excel Program but can't send you a personel message since I've only had (2) posts on this site. If you read this then maybe you could send it to my email for me to view. ([email protected]). Thanks for your help. Looking forward to getting started.
Bfairok


----------



## fishnfool (Dec 15, 2012)

Aggie69 I would also like to get a copy of your Excel Program for stars. I am unable to PM you due to not having enough post. If you could please send it to [email protected] it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishnfool (Dec 15, 2012)

I just found written instructions for a 5 point star @ woodworkstuff.net/Star5.html


----------



## Aggie69 (Dec 3, 2012)

I finally came up with a way to post the file on this site. See my blog post at http://lumberjocks.com/Aggie69/blog/33374


----------



## RogueEngineer (Sep 3, 2014)

I know this thread is really old but I wanted to post this link to my plan for future searchers.

3D Wooden Star Plans by Rogue Engineer


----------



## 2bob1 (Oct 25, 2013)

The Winfield collection has patterns for making wood 3 D stars. W1050hd
www.thewinfieldcollection.com


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

is this what you mean? I have made over fifty of these measuring 28" across.


----------



## fishnfool (Dec 15, 2012)

JF yes if the center is raised about 3"- 4" that is what I am wanting to make.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The amount you raise the center is easily to change by changing the angle between the two pieces that make up each point. I use 16 degrees to get 1 1/4" rise.
I have notes I use to remember how to do these. I make about 8-10 at a time a coupla' times a year. If you would like my notes on making these or have any questions, email me [email protected] I will be glad to help if I can.


----------

